# What Modifier is needed for this report for CPT 93975??



## she803 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have no clue what these insurance carriers are talking about?? Only cpt 93975 was coded for this claim--I received denial from UHC that modifier was missing on claim for this report below:

HISTORY: Liver transplant recipient with abnormal enzymes. Underwent percutaneous liver biopsy earlier today.

FINDINGS: The liver graft has normal size, echogenicity and morphology. There is no evidence of significant bleeding. No focal liver lesion is seen, and the biliary tree is not dilated. Doppler shows unremarkable tracings in the main, right and left branches of the hepatic artery and portal vein, as well as the major hepatic veins.

IMPRESSION: No evidence of biliary obstruction or vascular compromise. No significant hemorrhage detected.

V42.7


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 22, 2011)

If you are billing for the physician, did you add modifier -26?  Did you also bill for the liver biopsy earlier in the day?  What codes did you use for that? 
I wouldn't code 93975 for this report, but if you do they probably want -26.


----------

